

Tesla stock burned by car fire video, downgrade - 8ig8
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2013/10/02/tesla-fire-stock-falls-analyst-downgrade/2911345/

======
fossuser
From Tesla:

“Yesterday, a Model S collided with a large metallic object in the middle of
the road, causing significant damage to the vehicle. The car’s alert system
signaled a problem and instructed the driver to pull over safely, which he
did. No one was injured, and the sole occupant had sufficient time to exit the
vehicle safely and call the authorities. Subsequently, a fire caused by the
substantial damage sustained during the collision was contained to the front
of the vehicle thanks to the design and construction of the vehicle and
battery pack. All indications are that the fire never entered the interior
cabin of the car. It was extinguished on-site by the fire department.”

~~~
ChuckMcM
Well now they cannot say that they have never had one catch fire. Which is
probably great news for T-haters but only modestly interesting for the rest of
us :-)

Would love to see a dump of the onboard diagnostics for that event.

~~~
shawn-butler
Perhaps Boeing will offer their services with a healthy dose of snark? [0]

I would have guessed major municipal fire departments would have had more
training extinguishing Class D Fires. Isn't water and lithium usually a Bad
Idea? I recall seeing some US Navy surplus fire extinguisher canisters
labelled specifically for lithium. I think they were based on copper
reactions.

[0]: [http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-
offers...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-offers-
boeing-unsolicited-help-via-twitter/)

------
kevinpet
Anything for a story.

Down 6% isn't a big deal for a volatile tech company like Tesla. They've
plummeted to the same price they were trading at two weeks ago.

------
bhauer
Thing is, cars catch on fire [1]. I'm not really going to panic about TSLA
stock until there is more evidence of it being an unusually high incidence
rate.

[1] [http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5139847-Worst-
exot...](http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5139847-Worst-exotic-cars-
you-can-think-of).

~~~
neurotech1
I agree. FOD (Foreign Object Debris) at high speed can damage a car and cause
a crash. Lets assume that a metal object on the highway hit the underside of
this car; If that same object severed a fuel line or hit the gas tank of a
conventional car, A fire could result.

------
8ig8
Here's the Jalopnik video mentioned in the USA Today article:

[http://jalopnik.com/this-is-what-fiery-tesla-model-s-
death-l...](http://jalopnik.com/this-is-what-fiery-tesla-model-s-death-looks-
like-1440143525)

------
bitops
Seems co-incidental and not totally unrelated to the general panic in the
markets this week as we near the debt ceiling deadline. I personally am quite
bullish on Tesla.

------
abalone
"All indications are that the fire never entered the interior cabin of the
car."

Oh give me a break. I'm a Tesla fan overall but their PR is very manipulative
sometimes. If you were stuck in that car you'd probably be dead from the heat
of that fire. The guy in the video even said he could feel it from a hundred
feet away. Good thing the occupants could get out.

------
DiabloD3
I've flagged this story because it just looks like someone is scaremongering
so they can buy Tesla stock cheap. Isn't there laws against this sort of
thing?

~~~
8ig8
I posted it because there's strong interest in Tesla and Musk on HN. Are all
the positive stories only posted because someone is trying to increase the
value of their holdings? It was in the news. I posted it. I don't have a dog
in the fight.

